# charging vehicle engine battery



## willowcazoom (Mar 10, 2009)

When on hook up during wintering it is recomended that you switch the battery charger on in the garage and turn the control panel off, but i dont know wether you should leave it switched on perminently or only for short periods to charge both batteries? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED CHEERS MARK


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I can't see any reason why a 24hr charge once a week shouldn't keep the battery in tip tip condition.
but 
when you say 'on hook-up' do you mean its charging the batteries all the time ? . . if so I'd be inclined to disconnect from mains hook-up and run on batteries for 24hrs and then re-charge.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mark,
Not sure how old your Rapido is, but our previous one was 2003 and the charger on that turned itself on and off automatically.
On our current one, a 2008 model, the charger is multistage and goes into float charge when the batteries are topped up. 
It says in the handbook to leave the charger always on, and it will do its own thing to maintain the batteries. Never had a problem with either being on permanent hookup.
Colin


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I leave my leisure battery on charge all the time and use a CTEK charger plugged into the cigarette/power socket to charge vehicle battery - both go into maitenance mode


----------

